

What Assistly did wrong launching Desk.com - hajrice
http://cosupport.us/2012/01/604/

======
Lazare
This rant makes...no sense. A good uptime record means nothing if you change
your product name? What? And even if you accept all the complaints at face
value - they claim that it would all have been okay if they'd just been warned
the day before? How does _that_ work?

Either they just killed their old product and launched a completely new one
with no track record and history, OR it's just a rebranding of an existing
product. If it's the former, a heads up about their plans would solve
absolutely, precisely, _nothing_. It's still a new product which cosupport.us
_claims_ they can't afford to be associated with. If it's the latter, then
there's no problem.

So which is it? After waffling back and forth, cosupport.us eventually
concludes with saying that they'd have been okay if they'd been warned, and
that they hope that their new partner "[isn't] in the business of rebranding
or renaming themselves without notice."

But why would you care if a product is renamed themselves without notice?
cosupport.us doesn't say - all the complaints earlier in the rant were very
specifically about why it was terrible for Assistly to launch a _new_
_product_.

Look - I know nothing about Assistly or cosupport.us, but this rant reeks of
entitlement. Clearly cusupport.us is upset, and I'm prepared to believe that
cosupport.us may have a great case and a legitmate complaint! But I don't
think this rant is doing is communicating it, nor is it doing them any
favours.

------
melvinram
I don't get it. They rebranded and didn't tell partners and customers that it
was coming... so you leave the partnership?

I'm sure I'm missing something. Is the product no longer as great as it used
to be? Is the profits/commissions you'd earn no longer as great? Is the
support no longer the same?

~~~
sarahhatter
I never got commission or any sort of profit or pay for being an Assistly
partner. I did it because I enjoyed the product, but at this point the company
itself can't be trusted to have their customer's best interest in mind.

And yes, the product is no longer as great.

~~~
tty0pts
Can you list what parts of the product that are different and worse than it
was yesterday? I have been evaluating Assistly for the last 2 weeks for my
company and today I hardly noticed any change at all. Actually I kind of
prefer the more muted color scheme, the new white space in the open cases and
a few other smaller things. These appear to be the biggest change.

Perhaps I am not using all the features you use to notice the difference, but
the Agent and Admin sections of the site appear identical functionality-wise
to me, just slightly different color scheme, visual cues and the new Desk.com
logo. I did prefer the old logo though!:)

It might be helpful to elaborate on how the functionality or usability has
altered today since the rebrand to give others evaluating these types of
products more information.

------
ninjastar99
I'm confused. Didn't they just change the name and update their design? As
long as the features are the same, I don't care too much if they call it
Assistly or Superchefbobbyflay. As far as I've seen, the features are all
still there, they just updated their design and name. A quick heads up would
have been nice, but this doesn't enter FCP X territory or even the continent
of Netflix. I thought your example there was a bit over the top. Netflix
changed their entire business model. Assistly updated their name and design.
Am I wrong? Disclosure: I don't even use Assistly - I use Zendesk. But I
respect what they're doing.

------
abray
What a lot of drama over a product that has the same features today that it
had yesterday. I like the redesign and it has not affected my workflow at all

------
AndrewWarner
I was shocked by the name change, but we haven't been impacted. I'm not even
sure if my team noticed the change.

------
hajrice
Just wanted to let you guys know, Helpjuice.com is an alternative that a good
amount of (former) Assistly customers have been switching to

~~~
tty0pts
Really like who?

~~~
foobarbazetc
Good luck getting an answer to that one. :)

